# Raw for cats



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in off-topic or here, but I thought that more people who frequent this area would be able to point me in the right direction....


I am hoping for some info and links to sites/forums/etc. for feeding cats a raw diet. Seems silly to me to be doing raw for the pup and not for my two cats who I think really need it (overweight, beginning of tooth/gum problems, etc.) but I want to make sure I do right by them too. I know there are a few different concerns with cats (like taurine) so I would like information before switching them. I have started adding in some fish to their diet (canned sardines/mackrel) but am not ready to make the switch without some more information.

THanks for anything you can offer! And if you all have stories about your cats on raw, I'd love hearing them. By biggest concern is my 7 year old cat refusing to eat raw


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

my experience....

my cats are weird about raw. my foster cat w/IBD will eat it, in usually small amounts (it's great for her), but the other cats....not so much. if i mix raw w/tuna and maybe some stinky disgusting food i would never give in normal circumstances, then they'll eat it. but gross!

generally they get grain-free kibble (wellness core) as they'll all eat that.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Read up on this website:
Cat info 

It talkes about making your own pet food, how to transition etc.

You have to switch (most) cats over very slowly by mixing small amount of raw meat under their current diet, and increase the amount of raw over time. Most important: You cannot allow your cat to not eat (letting her go hungry for several days), should she refuse to eat, bc this can cause liver disease, 
My current cat doesn't like canned fish at all- I believe it's bc of the salt- she eats raw tilapia, sardines and others though. Her favorite is rabbit and beef liver- I've had others who wouldn't touch that and loved chicken or turkey and didn't mind canned fish. So it will take some time until you figure out what food your cat likes and go from there.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I've never raw-fed a cat but I have learned a few things from others who have. Firstly, cats are notoriously picky, and for good reason. Their bodies can't handle toxins the same way we or our dogs can. So just offering raw food right off the bat will probably get you nowhere. It's strange to them so they're not going to try it because it could hurt them (in their minds). I know of someone who had to start by just setting some raw food next to their cat's kibble while they ate it to acclimate them to the smell. Then they could finally start adding miniscule amounts to their kibble, slowly increasing it. Really slowly.

I know beef heart is an excellent source of taurine and I think turkey is as well.

I will second Maedchen's warning about 'starving' a cat. I've heard to never let a cat go for more than 24 hours without eating as it can lead to fatty liver and an expensive trip to the vet. Unlike our dogs who we can fast or take food away if they refuse to eat it. Also, cats are less capable of eating food that is 'less than fresh.' A dog can easily handle food that's been sitting out for a bit or been in the fridge a bit too long. But cats cannot.

Good luck!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

I started out raw with my cat first (he arrived a year before my pup came home), shortly after adopting him from the shelter. The transition was amazingly easy. I suppose it helped that the family who dropped him off at the shelter had found him as a stray.

Have a couple of sites that I started out from. Very simple, very clear.

http://www.catnutrition.org/index.php

http://catinfo.org/

Googling raw-fed cats, BARF, etc ... will yield lots of information. Give it a try. Most of the advice all run parallel, and these two sites are a great base to jump off from.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

The articles on this site are very informative...
www.felinefuture.com


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I've had my 3 & 5 year old cats on raw since they got here. I can't be of much help with picky eaters as my cats are feline garbage disposals, but I have read that it is easier to switch a dry fed cat to canned before going to raw.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks you so much for the links and information! 

And it was so interesting seeing the pictures. Makes you realize what they can do! Do they eat the bones as well? 

I am definately still in the learning phase, but my ultimate goal would be to have them on a complete raw diet like my pup. I'm not sure if my older cat will ever adjust as he turns down almost any treat I offer him that isn't his normal kibble (Natural Balance). 

I will definately be reading and asking lots of questions and I guess we'll see how much the kitties are willing to do!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

Yup, they eat bones and all. If your cat don't immediately take to it, take heart and be patient. Sleachy's link has some great stories as well, on the trials of converting a kibble-fed cat. 

Here is a pic of my little guy going at it with a duck wing ... or what's left of it:










[edit : here is a photo of his home-made raw, a labour of love ... ground bones, chunked MM, and supplements ... I would do 2 chickens at one time, and it would last me about a month


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My 15 yo old cat is very picky. The ONLY food she'll eat now is Nature's Variety preprepared raw beef patties. There is a lot of good preprepared raw out there and for cats it's not too expensive.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Stig - love the pics! The kitty looks like he/she is really concentrating on his food! 

And I will definately keep the prepared raw in mind. That might be my best choice to start with...

Thanks again!


----------

